# Spraying polyurethane?, or use laquer



## BrianJ (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm very much rookie when it comes to woodworking. Me and wood have traditionally been a bad mix. 

However, I have reluctantly agreed to finish some oak to be used for window sils, and also baseboard and casement mouldings throughout our house. I had planned on using Minwax stain followed by Minwax semigloss polyurethane. is there a way to spray it on? The directions on the can only mention brushing, but I believe with the amount of wood I need to do, that would take much more time than I am willing to put into this project. 

I read some threads that mentioned spraying laquer. But I was always under the assumtion that laquer doesn't protect as well. Or, is that the laquer of olden days. Is todays laquer better? what are some good brands to use that offer good wood protection, and are easily available. 

Any education about this that you can offer me would be appreciated.

Thanks, Brian


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Poly is resistent to more things than lacquer, thus IMHO, better for household things. Spraying gives a nicer finish, if done right. Minwax makes spray cans with their finishes, no muss, no mixing, just spray. Or for big jobs, spray from a sprayer. I thin slightly with naptha(dries quicker). DO NOT spray heavy coats, or runs and blobs are guaranteed. I use a basic finishing gun with the air turned down to 15-20lbs. If you don't have a source of filtered air, you can use CO2 in small bottles from big box, or big containers at a welding supply house. Very clean, also a bit pricey.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

lacquer will not handle the sun on the cils, and on baseboards will not stand up to cleaning, bumping, it will chip easy.
i dont like rattle cans they are to thin and would be a pain in the ice to do a lot of wood. they run easy.
i would spray with a gravity feed or cup gun, b4 installing. that way its lying flat. but to spray youll need a compressor and a spray gun.
co2 canister are not good for spraying the air will come out cold, and cool the poly. been there- done that, not what you want.
if coating in place i wouldnt thin to get it to dry faster i would use a japan dryer.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

A good pre cat lacquer will hold up to quite a bit of abuse. That is why it is used on cabinets. Spraying poly works but it dries slowly which allows dust to settle on the surface.


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

I use pre cat. lacquer also but window sills in particular I would use poly. On my boat I use Helmsman Spar Varnish which dries just as fast as Minwax , and sprayed with a cheap gravity feed gun from Harbor Freight. Spray just enough to wet it out any more and you will have runs...


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

even a pre cat is not good in direct sun, or constant moisture.


----------



## BrianJ (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks, for the answers so far. I'm learning a lot!

The suns rays is something I didn't even consider. I now believe I am going to brush on a good polyurethane, maybe even exterior grade on the window sils. The remainder of the trim I need to do I will probably spray a Pre-cat laquer. 

A old friend of mine said he has had excellent results using Valspar Pre-cat, but I'm having trouble locating it in the Metro Detroit area. I also read a couple of threads that recommended Sherwin-Williams laquer, but on their web site I was somewhat confused on which stuff to look into. Anyone have any help on either on these problems. I'm looking for a satin to semi gloss finish.

Thanks for all you help so far, Brian


----------



## JCCLARK (Jan 30, 2007)

I've been spraying poly with a gravity feed HVLP
with a 1.7 tip and it sprays it pretty good full strength.
I wouldn't go any smaller on the tip size, that's the key.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

BrianJ said:


> Thanks, for the answers so far. I'm learning a lot!
> 
> The suns rays is something I didn't even consider. I now believe I am going to brush on a good polyurethane, maybe even exterior grade on the window sils. The remainder of the trim I need to do I will probably spray a Pre-cat laquer.
> 
> ...


....


----------

